# How many Timeshare Tours U go on a Year?



## lprstn (Feb 23, 2008)

I like going on TS tours.  Not just for the free stuff but also to find out what's going on in the Timeshare industry or areas I visit.  Who else does this?  I say I go on about 4 tours a year to different developers to make sure that I got the best product for my family, and still get stunned into shock at some of the prices charged for some TS.  I am also a working mom who vacations somewhere every month (long weekends and school breaks) so how many on average do you do a year?


----------



## marinersfan (Feb 23, 2008)

We usually do one a year. WorldMark seems to like us. When we go on vacations I usually try to get to at least one. I pick the one giving the best prize.  If I'm on a business trip I might try to find one. The past two years though I've only been on two. I like seeing what's out there and also looking for possible areas to trade into.


----------



## travelbug (Feb 23, 2008)

Question - I will be spending a week in Hawaii without my DH.  Can I take a timeshare tour without him?

Marilyn


----------



## lprstn (Feb 23, 2008)

travelbug said:


> Question - I will be spending a week in Hawaii without my DH.  Can I take a timeshare tour without him?
> 
> Marilyn



You don't have to tell them you are married do you?  If he is not on the reservation, and you don't mention him ....they will never know


----------



## Blues (Feb 23, 2008)

None.  Not worth my time.

A long time ago the industry used to have good incentives to go on a tour.  I remember having The Ridge Tahoe put us up for two nights for free, plus dinner at a very nice restaurant, for a two hour tour.  Now days you're lucky to get something worth $100 (actual worth, not inflated cost).  Considering what we all pay to get to vacation in the first place, plus the limited time off work to enjoy myself, I'm just not going to bite at that rate.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to second Blues. I find that they are bad for the digestion in general. And the few non-working vacations I ever get, I want to excape the ugly side of this mess known as timesharing.

It's bad enough that I sit in the pool and see some timeshare weasal with a phony smile leading some young couple around who are about to enter the world of being a victim of overpriced developer sales. I know they will pay two to nine times the price of an equivalent resale but can do nothing about it.

Thus I post here and elsewhere. I will occasional drink their cheap wine and eat their cheese at a group owner's party if other owner/friends are going. That's as bad as it gets.

But my hat's off to those who can tolerate them and have the time for tours and goodies while vacationing. I supppose it beats dentistry for a pasttime.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 23, 2008)

We just got back from a two week vacation in the Riviera Maya, where we own several weeks already.  

While there, we were approached by the timeshare street guy and when we told him we were hungry and on our way to eat, he had a cab ready for us and promised $200 cash for checking it out.

We got to see a new place that we may eventually trade into or possibly buy on E-bay, we had an excellent lunch (Italian, all we could eat) and we got $200 all for about 90 minutes or less of our time. 

I usually don't go, because I'd feel guilty to take a gift if I already know I won't buy.  However, this time it was my stomach that won out.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2008)

*Guilt-Free Freebies.*




Mydogs2big said:


> I usually don't go, because I'd feel guilty to take a gift if I already know I won't buy.


Professional timeshare sellers experience no guilt over selling overpriced timeshares to the people they bring in for those high-pressure sales pitches, & so there is no reason for anybody taking timeshare sales tours to feel any guilt over absorbing the freebies & not buying. 

Although we once arranged  compound freebies & have also done back-to-back timeshare tours, we max out at 3 timeshare tours in a week & typically don't do more than 1 or 2. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bookworm (Feb 23, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> I have to second Blues. I find that they are bad for the digestion in general. And the few non-working vacations I ever get, I want to excape the ugly side of this mess known as timesharing.
> 
> It's bad enough that I sit in the pool and see some timeshare weasal with a phony smile leading some young couple around who are about to enter the world of being a victim of overpriced developer sales. I know they will pay two to nine times the price of an equivalent resale but can do nothing about it..



I'm with John. We have only been to two timeshare presentations, the first one wasn't great but we did learn a few things so we thought we'd try again. The second really put a bad taste in our mouths. In fact, at the sales office of the second presentation, my DH saw some kind of altercation and an elderly woman leaving in tears. He was livid at what he observed. He wonders now, from an ethical perspective, how he can sit in a hottub enjoying himself knowing that an elderly person is being treated so poorly in the next building over by the industry we are supporting. John's comments reminded me of this. It is so unfortunate that part of timesharing can be wonderful and part of it can be crooked, mean and deceitful (I will only speak of Wyndham here since that is what I know best.) One thing I know for sure, my DH will NEVER go to another presentation.


----------



## BevL (Feb 23, 2008)

We just did a presentation at the Kona Coast resort, did it to get the discounts.  We were in and out in an hour, so that wasn't too bad.

Friends of ours who joined us (and got advantage of the discounts) did the Wyndham presentation for $150 cash.  We could have gone but just didn't bother - one in a holiday is enough.


----------



## Dori (Feb 23, 2008)

I love to do the tours and get the freebies ( I consider it working while on vacation), but DH won't go, so that's the end of that story!  (Sniff. Sniff.)

Dori


----------



## SDKath (Feb 23, 2008)

Dori said:


> I love to do the tours and get the freebies ( I consider it working while on vacation), but DH won't go, so that's the end of that story!  (Sniff. Sniff.)
> 
> Dori



I don't think you have to tell them that you are married but you do need to meet the minimum income requirement (usually $100,000 for the larger developers).  For that, you can get 3-5 nights at a lovely location for a few hundred dollars. 

Last year I went with some girlfriends to Westin Mission Hills and did the TS by myself.  60 minutes later, I was back having a nice time with my friends.  We split the cost of the weekend so we paid about $70 each for a lovely 3 nights in the Desert!  Soooo worth it.  (DH stayed home with my 2 kids  )

Kath


----------



## Detailor (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm with Blues, John and bookworm.  
Zero!  Zero tours!
And our lifetime total, much to my family's dismay, is one tour.
Not worth the time, we didn't buy and I can't imagine that wanting to know what new and innovative tales any timeshare salesperson can come up with would make the experience any better.  When we want to know about a timeshare in an area that we're visiting we go on property to look around without a tour - the 'guards' at the gates are uncommonly accommodating.
They can keep the incentives, I'm busy being on vacation and making the most of my time with my family and friends.

Dick Taylor


----------



## applegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I would love to do more for the free stuff and find out about other resorts we might want to stay at, but with litte kids it's tough. Maybe they'd be an asset though to ensure a short tour? Ha!


----------



## cancun dish (Feb 24, 2008)

*how many tours*

We do zero tours as we know we will not buy.  Many of you are right in that the developor or more likely the marketing company is offering the "bribes" to get  you in the door.

I just hate the fact that me not buying will potentially affect the income of the sales person that we just can't do it.

Also I can spend 5 minutes on ebay and save thousands why would I spend 2 hours for $100.

just my thoughts


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 24, 2008)

We never do timeshare presentations. Our time is far more valuable than anything they can offer not to mention the hassle.


----------



## silvib (Feb 24, 2008)

We've done about 3 tours in about 8 years, although 2 of them in the past 12 months.  We were spending a couple of days at St Augustine and I signed up for a tour which we went on a few months later.  I clearly told the person who kept calling me that I already owned a week and probably wasn't in the market for another but was told it wasn't a problem, only a small percentage of tour people ever buy anyway!  Come and enjoy a couple of nights on us!!  So we did.
The last one we did, the units were so unbelievably expensive, $40K+, Regal Palms at Davenport, FL., which they advertise as Orlando (?) that I can't imagine anyone in their right mind spending that sort of money.  In the same resort, where many of them are still privately owned, they can be purchased outright from $180K.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 24, 2008)

*TUG, pass the word*



Blues said:


> None.  Not worth my time.
> 
> A long time ago the industry used to have good incentives to go on a tour.  I remember having The Ridge Tahoe put us up for two nights for free, plus dinner at a very nice restaurant, for a two hour tour.  Now days you're lucky to get something worth $100 (actual worth, not inflated cost).  Considering what we all pay to get to vacation in the first place, plus the limited time off work to enjoy myself, I'm just not going to bite at that rate.



We also did the Ridge Tour years ago.  We still do some of the tours but over the years we have found that we know more than they do and they lie so much it makes you just want to walk out.  We end up arguing about the lies and usually get out early once they decide we are not biting.  Many times we do updates which last 30-40 minutes and gets us a free show or meal or something similiar.  Not great but we do stay in the loop.
One thing is most of what we have learned over the years has either been from past experience or from TUG.  We also talk to other people on tour and let them know about TUG.
Bart


----------



## janapur (Feb 24, 2008)

applegirl said:


> I would love to do more for the free stuff and find out about other resorts we might want to stay at, but with litte kids it's tough. Maybe they'd be an asset though to ensure a short tour? Ha!



In Mexico the incentives are better, the kids are welcome and it's nice to check out a different pool/beach/play area. We visited the Melia Azul in Ixtapa and spent most of the day because their pool was much more kid oriented. In Riviera Maya, the beach at the Grand Mayan was a big bummer, so we visited the new El Cid in Puerto Moreles and the kids didn't want to leave. The $250 and buffet breakfast didn't hurt either. Outside of Mexico, we find it's just not worth it. Although at the Grandview in Vegas they saw the kids, gave us our gift, and said the tours were full. Lucky us.


----------



## beatja (Feb 24, 2008)

*We went on our last tour*

While touring the beautiful Atlantis Resort in the Bahamas, we got suckered into doing a time share presentation.  It was the worst presentation and the sales people were awful.  We told them our plane was leaving in a hour and a half and really didn't have the time for the tour but they insisted we would be out of there in 20 minutes with $175 cash for taking the time to see the units.  After looking at the units we decided it was not for us and told the salesperson we had to leave to catch our flight - they said we could not leave until we saw the supervisor, the supervisor came over and started trying to sell us on it.  When we said no we have to catch a flight they came up with someone else we had to speak with before we could leave.  By the time the next person came over all 3 of the sales people were getting rude and developed attitudes.  We finally got out of there with our voucher and then were told we could only use the voucher to purchased clothing at their store.  Lucky for us a sales person in the store told us to go to the casino and they would cash the voucher - we did and made our plane on time.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2008)

If I ever sign us up for another TS tour, my husband will divorce me!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2008)

*Make-Up Timeshare Tours.*




DeniseM said:


> If I ever sign us up for another TS tour, my husband will divorce me!


For a long time The Chief Of Staff's old man felt the same about that as your old man -- never threatening divorce but being _mucho_ unpleasant about the whole thing  (then later feeling bad about treating my own little sweetie such with such an undeserved lack of cooperation). 

As I confessed in my on-line timeshare story, trying to make up for that is 1 of the reasons I've taken a latter-day swing so far in the other direction -- signing up for those timeshare tours & absorbing those freebies all over the place just as politely & cooperatively as you please. 

What I have discovered in the process -- other than hearing lots of timeshare sales pitches, I mean -- is that it is not possible to improve the past. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silvib (Feb 25, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> If I ever sign us up for another TS tour, my husband will divorce me!



That about sums up our household!


----------



## vacationguy1 (Nov 8, 2008)

*what is the best deal for lake tahoe or napa valley*

My wife and I really need to go on a vacation even a few days short on money what is the best tour in lake tahoe or napa valley to go on.
THANKS for any one who responds.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 9, 2008)

Punctuation....???


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 9, 2008)

period (1)

Does an animated smiley count as punctuation?


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Nov 10, 2008)

When we are in Cancun, we always go on the Palace Resorts tour.  You can sign up right in the airport.  Yes, they are the slimiest, most dishonest people.  They stand under "information" counters at the airport and lure in unsuspecting people.  BUT, if you know what you're getting into, you can get awesome all inclusive (including alcohol!)  tours (including Tulum, Isla Mujeres, Dolphin swim, etc), not to mention a kick-ass breakfast at the Moon palace.   Yes, they are very aggressive, and it can be stressful for some to sit through, but the payoff, in my opinion, is worth it.


----------



## Running Man (Nov 13, 2008)

Usually once or twice a year - depends on the location. If we are in Mexico, we like the $200 cash or voucher.  As for in the states - it depends. I like to check out different resorts and what their system has to offer over what I have. As for my wife, the freebies have to be worth it. This summer we went to the Grandview LV, and got show tickets to Beattles "Love"  

Cheers


----------



## chellej (Nov 13, 2008)

*I love them!!*

Whenever we go on vacation, I will go on one or more.  I am leaving in one week for a "free" cruise I got from Silverleaf (Still had to pay port charges & taxes - nothing is really free).

In Hawaii this spring I went on five  We were there for 2 weeks & when DD & friend would go kayaking etc, I would go on a tour.  Westin & shell were the worst, wyndam was overbooked so they gave me my discount card and sent me on my way and Marriott was really laid back and short - no pressure.

When the sales rep at shell heard that I bought my current weeks resale, she did not want to give us the tour.  She went to her manager & her manager asked us if we would be willing to leave without the promised goodies. Then her boss came over and talked with us and a few minutes later the rep was back and gave us the tour but was very unhappy.  I was honest - I told them I wanted to see the property and their program  but wouldn't buy.  

The Westin Rep couldn't understand why I wouldn't want to spent $40000 or $50000 on a week after all, I asked to go on the tour. 

Next time I go to Kauai - I probably won't go on any tours - unless they build a new timeshare.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 13, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing that they could offer me that would entice me to go to a sales presentation. My time is far more valuable than whatever "gifts" they may offer.


----------



## tombo (Nov 13, 2008)

2 to 3 hours of getting beat up by salespeople and managers, plus the time spent driving to the resort to attend the sales presentation and back, is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. When I figure how much my relaxing vacations cost me (counting timeshare purchase price, MF's, gas (or airfare), lost income from missing work, etc), there is no way I am going to spend half a day of my trip on a timeshare presentation for $100. I used to do it often, but my wife and myself finally said never again. Every time I get weak and think about it for a freebie she reminds me that we agreed not to attend anymore of them. So far she has kept us out of the misery. Heck if we want to have an extra $100 while we are on vacation, we can simply cook 2 relaxing meals in our room instead of eating out.


----------



## luvacation (Nov 14, 2008)

We usually do 2 or 3 in the 1st few days our a trip.  Rarely spend more than an hour and that includes a light breakfast that we would spend time on anyway.  So I don't feel that we lose a whole lot of time from our vacation, and the freebees are worth it to us.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 14, 2008)

we were in williamsburg,va and of course that asked us to go to a free breakfast and look at their new units and just fill out a survey about the property and we would receive $75 visa card. my naive DH didn't think we would be going to a timeshare presentation. but of course it was. but the guy saw that we owned 9 starwood timeshares so he knew he has a no sale. we spent the time talking about theater. it was very pleasant. and we had 2 late lunches on them. so we were too full for dinner. worth our time.


----------



## myip (Nov 17, 2008)

Zero... I can't get my hubby to go --  Hubby will pay me for not going.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 17, 2008)

I like to go more than my wife does.  For me, it's a way to check out properties I may want to trade to in the future.  Of course once the 90 minutes is up we have to get going as we already made other plans (to spend the money you're going to give us at the end of this tour).


----------



## j&s (Dec 8, 2008)

*From a wife's perspective - I hate them...He loves them*

My husband and I have been together 23 years and have sat through about 20 hours of excruciating torture at the hands of these timeshare people.  Of those 20 hours, I would say we had about 4 hours that we felt were WORTH OUR TIME.  There are those who have a gift of sales, and those who do not.  The ones who have a gift know how to handle every situation and they do so with ease.  The ones who do not, are pushy and uninsightful and create a bad name for the whole system.  That is about all I need to say about that.

From the husband... I like the game, I like the freebies, I like to learn (yes, there is an opportunity to learn).  Our presentations have produced a 3 night stay in Vegas, >$300 in show tickets in Orlando and >$600 in excursion activity in Cancun... not bad for a couple of hours.  In each case the presentation could've/should've last 1.5 hours but I extended it to 2 to 3.  In addition to the freebies, there is part of me that likes to see the sales manager's, manager, manager, manager admit their deal is not that good.

From the wife again -- we did purchase a 4 bedroom villa @ Regal Palms in Orlando for trade value and it has worked out pretty well for us.  And, for anyone heading to a "Royal" resort in Cancun... ask for Claudio for your personal concierge, he's the best!!


----------



## Aussiedog (Dec 8, 2008)

myip said:


> Zero... I can't get my hubby to go --  Hubby will pay me for not going.



Same here - zero, nada, zip, no way, over my DH's dead body.......

Ann


----------



## reflex (Dec 11, 2008)

I go to Cabo ever year and always do the timeshare tours. It's a great way to make $300.00 a day (per tour), get a free breakfast, and see what's out there.
Does anyone know of any timeshare that's better then $300.00 per tour (no MAYAN PALACE!)in Cabo, I'm leaving this Saturday for a week.
Thanks


----------



## davidvel (Dec 12, 2008)

j&s said:


> From the husband... I like the game, I like the freebies, I like to learn (yes, there is an opportunity to learn). [. . .]  In each case the presentation could've/should've last 1.5 hours but I extended it to 2 to 3.  In addition to the freebies, there is part of me that likes to see the sales manager's, manager, manager, manager admit their deal is not that good.





tombo said:


> 2 to 3 hours of getting beat up by salespeople and managers, plus the time spent driving to the resort to attend the sales presentation and back, is not my idea of a relaxing vacation.



This thread cracks me up. As they say, one person's misery is another's pleasure. I must be in the j (or is it s?) camp. I like the presentations. They are funny.  I must be one of those twisted people who enjoys "the game" as J&S puts it. (I also like the process of buying a car....)

It is simply a game. If your goal is to get in, not be pressured, and you are averse to professional confrontation or vigorous debate (argument?), you will hate a presentation. If you feel bad/guilty that you have no intention of buying, they will own you. If you feel bad about telling a solicitor (meat salesman, religious campaigner, pest control salesman) at your door to please leave without further explanation, don't go to a presentation. 

I have never been afraid of a TS salesperson, do not accept any personal discusssion, questions or attacks, nor do I feel I have any obligaton to answer any question I am not comfortable with. No sales person can "abuse" you unless you let them. If a salesperson were to even start to make a remark such as "isn't your family's happiness important to you?" or "don't you want to leave something of value to your kids?" or if they insulted my wife as has been reported, it would be a bad day for them.   

My last tour I did not bring my wife, spent 10 minutes explaining to them why she couldn't be there as she couldn't travel for medical reasons and that _they_ refused to move the date. I had a beer, chatted with the manager, explained how his math and logic were skewed, and he gave me my 2 lift tickets and gift card and told me I could come on another tour with my wife whenever I wanted. I was out in 20 minutes, back to the casinos with my friends.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 12, 2008)

*Too Old To Take Timeshare Tours ?*

Sometimes the headhunters won't sign up people below a certain income level or over a certain age. 

We're 66 -- over the limit in some places. 

That could well mean we've already gone on our final timeshare tour. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Dec 12, 2008)

JAKEANDERIC said:


> When we are in Cancun, we always go on the Palace Resorts tour.  You can sign up right in the airport.  Yes, they are the slimiest, most dishonest people.  They stand under "information" counters at the airport and lure in unsuspecting people.  BUT, if you know what you're getting into, you can get awesome all inclusive (including alcohol!)  tours (including Tulum, Isla Mujeres, Dolphin swim, etc), not to mention a kick-ass breakfast at the Moon palace.   Yes, they are very aggressive, and it can be stressful for some to sit through, but the payoff, in my opinion, is worth it.



I'm a member of Palace and used it for the first time over Thanksgiving. I swore I wouldn't go on their presentation or "update"...and they left notes three days in a row and called to "help set up tours" (my husband took that call & said I wasn't in and that I was the one that organizes tours). Anyway...on day 4 I went to "guest relations" to find out how best to go to another of the Palace resorts to use facilities for the day. The guy looked me up in computer and could see we'd ignored their invitations over the prior days. He said "why not take a presentation there, we will pay for your round trip taxi fares and ferry round trip and give you $400 in certificates for spa treatments?" 

Let's just say I caved in...and the next day endured a 90 min presentation with one nice salesman and two sharks. The reward the next day (which happened to be windy and chilly and too choppy for snorkeling): hubby and I had a nice full day of massages, pedicure, scalp accu-pressure and facials. Spent every last penny of the $400 worth of vouchers...and 20 bucks more. (It was hard to make it come out even...but I really didn't mind spending an extra $20 for a very full day of pampering for two.)


----------

